# Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch



## Perch (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute!
suche eine Rute fürs Wolfsbarschfischen an der portugiesischen Küste, die berkley pulse gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut, aber vllt hat ja jemand gute Erfahrungen mit anderen Ruten gemacht und kann mich beraten  Angeln werd ich wies aussieht Wobbler um die 10cm, vllt auch kleiner...
Obere Preisgrenze läge so bei 100 euro etwa...
Habe noch die Penn overseas SW spin mir angeguckt, hat die jemand?
WG bis 50g hatte ich gedacht, meint ihr das reicht?
Fragen über Fragen und ich hoffe eine Menge Antworten ;-)

Viele Grüße
Perch


----------



## feedermeister (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*



			
				Perch;2833181
WG bis 50g hatte ich gedacht schrieb:
			
		

> finde wg bis 30 g reicht auch aus


----------



## feedermeister (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

willst du mit multi fischen 
oder
lieber stationair


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*



feedermeister schrieb:


> finde wg bis 30 g reicht auch aus


 


Du kennst die Granaten,die dort vorkommen? :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## feedermeister (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

multi:
wft penzil baitcast
wg:bis 30g
statio. :wft penzil
wg:bis 28g


----------



## feedermeister (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

schon hab aber gelesen das 30 eigentlich reicht 
hast aber warscheinlich recht 
versteh nicht was die komischen smilies sollen wollte eigentlich nur 
nen doppelpunkt machen


----------



## Perch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

ich werd auf jeden fall stationärrolle angeln...
WG bis 40, 50g wäre schon gut, die viecher dort sollen wirklich ziemlich riesig sein


----------



## Perch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

kennt keiner die oben genannten ruten??
wäre wirklich sehr hilfreich wenn jemand was dazu sagen könnte...


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*



Perch schrieb:


> ich werd auf jeden fall stationärrolle angeln...
> WG bis 40, 50g wäre schon gut, die viecher dort sollen wirklich ziemlich riesig sein


 

Perch,#h

zu den von dir genannten Ruten kann ich nichts sagen,
kenne ich nicht.
Ich fische die Shimano Diaflash EX H in 2,70 und 3,0m.
Wg beträgt 20-50gr.Und die Stecken haben schon ganz
ordentlich Power.#6
Falls du das Glück haben solltest,einen Fisch von 4-5 KG
zu haken,dann wirst du dich sogar nach einer 80gr. Rute
sehnen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## jungangler 93 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

also ich würd nicht unter 70 g Wg gehen. die barsche werden groß und kämpfen beinhart.

p.s beim wölfe spinnen beissen auch zahnbrassen, zackenbarsche und stachelmakrelen.


----------



## bennyhill (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*



feedermeister schrieb:


> finde wg bis 30 g reicht auch aus



Portugiesische Wolfsbarsche und 30 g WG ?
Du "Feedermaster" weist ganz offensichtlich nicht wovon Du sprichst....


----------



## ragbar (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

willste vom ufer aus fischen?
nur mit wobblern,oder auch mit gummi?
soll auch vom boot gefischt werden?

nur vom ufer und mit wobbler: daiwa infinity 3m wg -60g

allerdings nur,wenn im angebot,dann sind die älteren modelle schon mal für 99€ zu haben,daiwa specialist dito.

ansonsten: sportex black stream in 3m,entweder -40g,aber die hat schon ordentlich power im rückrat und ist günstig,oder die höhere wurfgewichtsklasse der serie in derselben länge.dann wirds aber schwieriger mit den kleinwobblern und der wurfweite.

ansonsten sind die shimano techniums in der preisklasse ein klassiker.

wird auch vom boot gefischt,kann die rute 2.7m sein ,die ist dann vielseitiger und kann auch vom ufer gefischt werden ohne große weitenverluste.

seabass niemals unterschätzen,wer schon ein paar kleine gefangen hat und sich mit 30g rütchen auf der sicheren seite glaubt,sieht zumindest vom ufer sehr schnell alt aus,wenn mal eine richtige maschine anbeißt,so ab 70cm+.
es gibt leute,die fischen aus dem grund nie unter 80g wg,wenn kleine köder gefischt werden,kommt als wurfgewicht ein spiro vor den köder.

viel spaß erik


----------



## Perch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

wow coole antworten dabei 
also ich werde wie es aussieht vom boot aus angeln...
also ich werd mir die ruten bis 60g mal angucken und dann entscheiden..
gummifische werd ich wahrscheinlich auch mal testen ;-)
was für eine schnur würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## ragbar (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

@perch: was besseres als ein boot kann dir nicht passieren,das ist optimal.
da kannst du mit guter angelei rechnen.
schnur:spiderwire invisibraid,nicht billig,aber spar bloß nicht an der schnur.
lieber ne billigere rute kaufen.
eine spule mit 14er spiderwire zum wobbeln und ganz kleine gummis
eine spule mit 17er oder 20er zum schweren gummifischangeln mit hohem bleikopfgewicht.
die durchmesserangaben beziehen sich nur auf spiderwire,viele andere sind deutlich dicker auch mit dieser angabe.
wenn du nur vom boot fischst: rute sportex blackstream 2.4m wg -60g(die kann auch ein bißchen mehr ab)
zusammen mit einer rolle der größe 3500-5000 haste alles im griff.
auf gute bremse achten,immer optimal einstellen beim angeln.
die "rushes" der größeren wolfsbarsche sind legendär.
unbedingt sandaalimitationen (z.b.storm-sandeel) an entsprechenden bleiköpfen ausprobieren.
gruß
erik#6
ps:die rote spider oder die anderen farben kannst du auch nehmen,unbedingt fluorocarbon-vorfach 30-45.. vorschalten in mind.60cm,wölfis können gut gucken.


----------



## Perch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

die black stream hab ich in 2.40m nur bis 40g WG gefunden...toleranz zwar bis 60, aber das WG nur 40...


----------



## Gohann (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Hallo pearch,
schon mal über ne Shimano Beast Master nachgedacht? Die haben enorme Kraft und liegen auch im Preissegment um 100€.
Vom Boot aus würde ich auch eine Rute um 100gr WG empfehlen, weil die zu erwartenden Fische auch größer sind.
Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Perch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

kann ich mit so einer rute denn noch 9cm rapalas fischen??


----------



## ragbar (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

9er rapalas wohl nicht mehr.
ich habe aus dem grund immer mind.2 ruten auf dem boot dabei.
vom ufer kommt man ganz gut mit einer einzigen rute klar,
weil das köderspektrum recht begrenzt ist,d.h. die köder sich im gewicht meistens nicht allzusehr unterscheiden.

trotzdem hab ich auch am ufer immer 2 dabei eine starke und eine flexible,aber das ist geschmackssache.
mein angelkumpel will sich nicht belasten und fischt überall nur eine rute,allerdings ist bei bleikopfgewichten von 30gr beim bootsangeln schluß.
ist es tiefer oder strömung und drift stärker,kann er nicht mehr angeln.
bei mir liegen immer 2 montierte ruten,ne leichte und ne schwerere,wenn ich nen abriß hatte und es beißt gerade gut,kann ich sofort weiterangeln.
shimano hatte bis vorletztes jahr eine Seabass-beastmaster im programm in 2 wurfgewichten in 2.70m,und 3m ,einmal 10-50g und die schwere 20-125g,die waren günstig und sind solide,leider nicht mehr im programm.
das wär ideal für dich,google mal,vielleicht hat die noch einer.
wo wohnst du?
hier bei unserem fisherman in düsseldorf findest du garantiert etwas passendes für die 100 €

grüße


----------



## Perch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

bei wolfsburg..


----------



## ragbar (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

hm,tja,dann mußt du wohl übers internet ran,oder hast du einen großen laden in der nähe?
die großen machen meist die besten preise,jedenfalls bei uns.
gruß


----------



## Filipecardoso (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*



ragbar schrieb:


> hm,tja,dann mußt du wohl übers internet ran,oder hast du einen großen laden in der nähe?
> die großen machen meist die besten preise,jedenfalls bei uns.
> gruß



Oder man sieht sich in ein locale Laden um...Da giebts die ideale Ruten dafür,von Luckie Kraft bis Shimano Hunderte von marken und modele,die wurfgewichte sind relativ,man sol die Köder die man fischen will anpassen an der situation und egal ob 30 gr oder 80 gr (mehr ist unsin)barsche um die 12 kg sind möglich aber sehr selten, man soll ehr bescheiden bleiben und exemplare von 1 bis 5 kg realistich betrachten und das mehr in der Brandung mit minows rapalas/Luckies/Saltigas etc.  um die 13 cm farbe Sardine oder Makrele,auch dunkler farbe in der Nacht.

FC


----------



## feedermeister (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

ihr habt ja vielleicht recht
aber in einer älteren fisch und fang 
stand was von 30g
hab noch nie auf wolfsbarsch geangelt deswegegen überlasse ich das den profis
werd mich in 
zukunft raushalten


----------



## Pit der Barsch (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Mach dich nicht verrückt . Wir waren in Wales auf Wolfsbarsch,da hat eine Hechtrute bis 80 Gramm vollkommen ausgereicht. Ich hatte eine Kogha Legend Pike bis 100gr. Meine Frau und Kolegen Ruten bis 80 Gramm.
Als Rollen hatten wir Weitwurfrollen von Mitchell. Also eher im günstigen Segment aber es hat vollkommen ausgereicht|wavey:


----------



## Perch (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

danke für die antworten!!
ich glaub ich nehm die sportex black stream die sagt mir optisch am meisten zu^^


----------



## Rob.a.m. (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Die Blackstream ist genau richtig, für meinen Geschmack etwas zu kurz aber darüber lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.
Das WG von dieser Rute ist nicht 40g sondern 20 - 60g, die 40g beziehen sich auf das optimale Wurfgewicht.

Zu deinen 9cm Rapalas; nimm nicht zu viele mit, schau dich mal in den Angelgeschäften vor Ort um. Wie Filipe (|wavey: PM) schon schrieb die häufigsten und fängigsten Wobbler, sind zwischen 13 - 19cm lang.
Ckeck mal diese Blogs: Pesca no Oeste & Pesca em Sintra 
welche Wobbler sie zum Wolfsbarschangeln verwenden#6.

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Perch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

das sind ja ganz schöne granaten...
ok das mit den Wobblern vor ort werd ich mal versuchen.. meinst du denn ich kann die mit der rute dann noch vernünftig fischen?? ich meine ist sie dann nicht beim twitchen überlastet?


----------



## Rob.a.m. (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Fast alle gängigen Wobbler haben die Form von schlanken Minnows mit kurzer und schmaler Tauchlippe. Aufgrund dessen bieten sie dem Wasser wenig Widerstand, auch die Aktion ist eher von dezenter Natur. Die Wobbler besitzen meist ein leichte "rolling action" (leichtes flanken).
Hier einige der häufigsten Modelle die verwendet werden:
(von links nach rechts) Angelkiss bzw. Chase von Yamaria (Maria) und der Saltiga Minnow von DAIWA.

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com
PS. falls du Wobbler von hier mitnehmen möchtest, dann kann ich dir den neuen MAX-RAP von Rapala empfehlen .


----------



## ragbar (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

jo, den angelkiss kenn ich aus frankreich,der ist dort sehr beliebt und einer der schwersten (27 oder nochmehr gramm,glaub ich) seiner klasse,bezogen auf die größe.

soweit ich weiß,gibts die blackstream einmal mit 40g optimales wg und in einer 60g optimales wg-ausführung,in längen von 2.1m bis 3.3m,also da sollte doch was dabei sein.
sind auch 10 jahre garantie drauf,wennse knackt.

wenn beim wobbeln getwicht wird,geh ich seltenst über 2.7m,eher nehm ich 2.4m.
da muß man dann aber abstriche bei der wurfweite machen,was vom boot nicht so ins gewicht fällt.
es sei denn,das boot hat einen 2takter-motor,dann schadet es nicht,ein bißchen weiter werfen zu können,weil die wölfis durch den krach mißtrauisch werden(oder im schlimmsten fall ganz abhauen)

ich hab übrigens in den letzten jahren festgestellt,daß bei uns in der bretagne gummiköder oft einen tick besser fangen als wobbler mit klassischem bewegungsmuster.
noch ein ausnahmeköder: stickbaits wie der water monitor von illex oder auch x-rap SUBwalk von rapala,die dicht unter der oberfläche laufen.

bevor jetzt irgend einer aufschreit:ist nur so meine erfahrung.
tight lines
erik|wavey:


----------



## Rob.a.m. (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Hallo Erik,
deine Aussage unterschreibe ich voll und ganz#6.
Stimmt, in Frankreich wird viel mit Gummiködern gefischt, bevorzugt mit schlanken Softjerks aufgrund der Hauptbeute der Wolfsbarsche -Sandaale-.
In Portugal sieht die Sache wieder anders aus, dort stehen Sardinen an oberster Stelle der Beutefische.

Aber recherchiert man in einigen Wolfsbarschforen europaweit kommen einige Kunstköder immer wieder ins Gespräch wenn man nach den Besten fragt.

Hier ein kleine Zusammenstellung:

Wobbler:
Flashminnow 110 Sp von Luck Craft
B Freeze bzw. Pointer 100 von Lucky Craft
Tide Minnow 140 Slim von DUO
Feedshallow 128 von Tacklehouse
Angelkiss 112 von Yamaria (Maria)
Chase 112 von Yamaria (Maria)
Saltiga Minnow von Daiwa
Arnaud 110 von Illex

Topwater:
Z-Claw von Zenith 
Chihuahua 110 von Megabait
Frosty II von Xorüs (ultimate fishing Frankreich)
Patchinko II von Xorüs (ultimate fishing Frankreich)
Sammy 115 von Lucky Craft
Gunfish 115 von Lucky Craft
Bonnie 128 von Illex


Shads bzw Softbaits:
X - Layer 4,5" von Megabass am Footballjig 10 -25g oder Lightning Head 7 - 42g
Slug Go 6" von Lunker City am Lipweight von Storm 10 - 100g
Sand Eel 15cm von Storm am Lipweight von Strom -100g oder Footballjig 7 - 10g
Sea Shad 5" von Bass Assassin am Texas Rig oder am normalen runden Jighead - 25g
Shad GT 9cm Delalande am Canelle Rundblei mit Agraffe und 3/0 Haken
Motherworm von Madness am Finessjighead von Xörus (ultimate fishing Frankreich)

Über einige Köder kann man im Blog *Luretalk *nachlesen, weitere folgen im Laufe des Jahres.

Gruß 
Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## ragbar (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

danke für diese tolle liste,rob.

mit einigen ködern habe ich auch schon gute erfahrungen gemacht,deshalb überraschte mich nicht,sie in deiner liste wiederzufinden:

arnaud 110(in der farbe bone mein liebling)
x-layer,motherworm,storm-sandeel

aber das es einen patchinko II gibt,wußte ich nicht.
ich kenn ihn nur als der kleine,der heißt frosty,und eben patchinko.
diesen halte ich in verschiedenen farben bereit,wenn ich meinen angelkumpel besuche,dort wo er wohnt befinden sich ausgedehnte flachwassergebiete mit langer,flacher brandung und max. 1.5m wassertiefe.
dort ist der patchinko unschlagbar und eine legende.

welche rutenlängen fischst du in verbindung mit wobblern vom ufer,rob?

grüße an alle
erik


----------



## ragbar (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

@ perch: einen tip habe ich noch:

die neuen maro-power von cormoran

zwar mit 129€ für die 3m-version etwas teurer,aber mit einem wg von 20-60g und einer aktion,die das wort "straff" wirklich verdient hat.

hätte mit prozenten die 2.7m für nen hunderter kaufen können.

für den,der modern aufgemachte ruten mag,ein hingucker.

sauber verarbeitet,ist dies seit heute meine erste empfehlung in dem preissegment
für sea-"basser",die kann mit vielen japanischen ruten, die ich kennenlernen durfte, mithalten.

grüße
erik


----------



## Rob.a.m. (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

@ erik, kein Ding.

Der Patchinko II und der Frosty II kamen 2008 auf den Markt, in diesem Jahr gibt es wieder Zuwachs aus dem Hause "ultimate fishing" (Xörus) den Patchinko 100.





Sozusagen eine kleinere Version in 10cm, bin mal gespannt wie er sich an der Nordsee macht.

Für Wobbler und Softies verwende ich die AVID Salmon & Steelhead (AVS90HF2) von St.Croix in 9' (2.74m)
Für Stickbaits und Popper die Illex Ashura[FONT=Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif] 270 MH Estuary (2,70m), hat eine etwas weichere Aktion als die St.Croix AVID.

Grüsse Rob
wolfsbarsch.com
[/FONT]


----------



## Perch (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

@ragbar
Die Rute ist wirklich cool
in 2.70m müsste gut sein für wolfi oder??


----------



## ragbar (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

@ rob: danke für deine ausführlichen infos,das läßt ja keine wünsche offen.
ich sehe,du bist auch anhänger von 2.7m modellen.
die fischst du sowohl vom ufer als auch vom boot?

nach deinen infos hab ich also noch "alte" patchinkos.
gibt es irgendeinen unterschied?

der köder ist wirklich der hammer vom laufverhalten her,der macht die wölfis wütend,auch wenn sie nicht beißen wollen.
das waren immer aggressive attacken auf den köder,mannomann.
wenn ich allerdings an die massaker denke,die jetzt die opa-angler in frankreich mit den kleinen wölfis veranstalten,die sich zum laichen versammeln,wird mir:v
die sind unbelehrbar,und es würde mich nicht wundern,wenn die regierung das dort zum anlaß nimmt,ihre schei... bezahl-angelkarte fürs meer durchzudrücken.
die organisierten angler haben schon eine kostenlose mindestmaß-und laichzeittabelle verfaßt und kostenlos ausgegeben,um der regierung den wind aus den segeln zu nehmen.
grüße 

@perch: kauf dir die maro-power,wenn du irgendwie kannst,soviel teurer ist die ja nicht.in 2.7m bist du für alle fälle beim wölfiangeln gerüstet.wobbler,gummis,alles kein problem.vertikal gefischt vom boot kannst du damit sogar bleiköpfe bis 120g fischen,das kann die ab. nur vom boot runtergelassen ,versteht sich.
trotzdem kannst du damit alle gängigen wobbler gut fischen,sie ist nicht zu steif und aufgrund der schnelligkeit des blanks kannst vor allem weit auswerfen,wenns nötig ist.
für mich DIE neue universalrute für wolfsbarsch für den kurs,wenn man eine für alles sucht. also für dich in 2.7m ideal.
hab ich im internet für 109€ gesehen.
gestern hielt ich die 2.7m blackstream gegen die 2.7m maro power v. cormoran in der hand.
resultat:
die maro ist überhaupt nicht kopflastig(die sportex ein wenig,aber noch so,daß man gut damit leben kann)
der blank der maro hat richtig peng,aber nicht zu steif,daß er den wobblerlauf negativ beeinflußen würde.
damit zeigst du jedem seabass die zähne,nagelst gleichermaßen jeden zander oder hecht.
das ganze mit einer superschnellen rute,die spaß macht und nicht "tot" ist,aber trotzdem genügend kraft für alle fälle hat.

alles in allem bekommt man eine wirklich tolle rute für einen symphatischen preis.

gruß
erik|wavey:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

ch würde Dir die Pezon & Michel X Spec Lure -60gr ans Herz legen...
Die ist dafür gemacht (also zum Wolfsbarschfischen) und auch zum schweren Zandern ne geile Rute #6


----------



## ragbar (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

kenn ich auch,ist auch gut.
aber die kostet doch glaub ich etwas mehr.
nun ja,hoffentlich ist bald dieser schei.. winter vorbei,damit wir wieder fischen können.
grüße
erik


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

139,- beim Biber in Lübeck glaub ich...
Alles Fuji (Ringe und doppelt Schraubbarer Rollenhalter!!) roter schneller Blank und unter Belastung eine Hammergeile Aktion...

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## ragbar (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

zum vergleich:
die pezon hat fuji-vollausstattung,daher punktet sie hier.
da weiß man,was man hat,besonders bei korrision durch salz.
die rute hat aber eine weiche spitze,was ideal ist für wobbler,aber gleichzeitig ihren verwendungsbereich etwas einschränkt.
dh.,größere gummis mit schwereren bleiköpfen sind nicht mehr so fängig zu bewegen.
aber dafür ist sie ja auch nicht gedacht.
die verarbeitung ist gut und das design außerhalb des gewöhnlichen.

aber: die maro ist meiner meinung nach durch ihre aktion universeller zu fischen.
man kann sie auch noch im süßwasser auf zander und hecht einsetzen,das kann die pezon auch,aber aufgrund der weicheren spitze eher eingeschränkt.
die maro hat keine fuji-ausstattung zu bieten,aber dafür sind die ringe von sea-gear und ebenfalls rostfrei und nach fuji die einzig wirklich ernsthaften konkurrenten für die japaner.
auch der rollenhalter und die zierelemente sind nicht von fuji,aber ebenso gut von der qualität,dafür ist die rute ja auch noch gut bezahlbar.
 niemand macht bei der pezon zum seabassangeln was falsch,aber die maro ist universeller.

bitte,das ist nur so meine meinung.

entscheiden,was einem besser liegt,kann man nur wenn man beide ruten in die hand nimmt und nicht aus dem katalog kauft. 
mach ich nur noch so.
gruß
erik


----------



## Perch (3. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

hm das problem ist, die maro und die black stream gibts in den angelläden in meiner umgebung nicht.. und ich hätt die rute die ich kaufe gern mal vorher in der hand

was sagt ihr zur pulse von berkley in 2.40m und bis 50g WG?? die ist ziemlich straff und hat ne menge power..
wär die was?


----------



## ragbar (4. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

nicht schlecht,ist aber ein bißchen kopflastig in der länge,daher würde ich mir die nicht kaufen.

grüße
erik#h


----------



## Rob.a.m. (4. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

@Perch,
da kann ich nur erik beipflichten, die Rute muß dir gefallen da kann dir keiner "direkt" helfen. Selbst in die Hand nehmen und ausprobieren, am besten noch mit einer ähnlichen Rolle mit der du fischst. Damit du nicht am Wasser ein böse Überraschung erlebst und dir das Handgelenk aufgrund des Ungleichgewichtes Rute&Rolle böse mitspielt. Davon mal abgesehen, ich würd dir auch zu einer Rute raten von 2,70m. Denk daran du stehst an der Küste zu 99% immer etwas erhöht (Felsen, Steine, Molen) da können 30cm näher am Wasser beim Twitchen und anderen game tactics hilfreich sein#6.

Grüsse Rob


----------



## ragbar (4. März 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

die maro war am wenigsten von den genannten irgendwie schwer im spitzenbereich.
im gegenteil,auch aufgrund der griffkonstruktion ist die toll "balanced".
für mich mit das wichtigste bei ner rute.
will hier keine reklame für cormoran sachen machen,aber von dem ding bin ich einfach überzeugt.
der blank und der aufbau ist denen gut gelungen,ich weiß was ich sage,da eigene rutenanfertigung( aber nur noch,wenns was besonderes sein soll)
grüße
erik


----------



## Flate (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Zum Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch muss man aber wirklich nciht weit weg fahren. 
Auch hier an der deutschen Nordseeküste -in meinem Fall die Ostfriesishce Insel Juist- sind sehr gute Fische zu fangen. 
Hier ist es gängig nicht mit der Spinnrute sondern mit einer starken Brandungsrute von 4 - 4,5 m länge und 200g wg zu fischen. Bei ordentlciher Brandung gelingen einem mit viel Glück fänge von über 20-30 Fischen pro Tag. Dies sind meistens Fische von 1 bis 2 kg aber auch größere lassen sich blicken jedes Jahr erwischen 2-3 Glückspilze Fische jenseits der 5kg, auf einen ganz normalen Wattwurm 
Grüße, Andreas.


----------



## aalk47 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

um den faden hier noch einmal aufzunehmen ...

mir scheint, als gaebe es einen trend zu kuerzeren spinnruten auf die woelfe; ne menge leute fischen wohl 8" [also grob 2.40m] auch vom ufer.

da ich im suesswasser nur baitcaster zwischen 6 und 7 fuss fische bin ich etwas verwoehnt, was balance und 'speed' einer rute angeht.

wuerde -da baitcasten in der brandung nicht meins ist- gerne eine gute, woba-taugliche 8" spinnrute anschaffen.

die rute sollte knackig schnell wieder stehen und darf gerne eine ausgepraegte sitzenaktion haben.

man liest viel von:

- grauvell teklon concept spin
- sakura rookie
- x-spec lure [die hatten wir hier schon]
- bushwhacker xlnt

kennt jemand diese ruten {erik, rob}?
wuerde ungerne blind kaufen und koennte in der naehe maximal die bushwhacker mal befummeln.

zu cormoran:
ich fische gerne wobbler on denen, die ich P/L maessig fur spitzenklasse halte.

in der 9" range finde ich die hart bloody ruten geil ... sehr schnell und straff, aber halt zu lang.


----------



## DerAndi (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

also ich hab mir zum wolfsbarsch ne shimano extage stc in 2,70 mit 10-40g WG geholt. Ist leicht, zumindest ohne meine Rolle haha da ich da etwas Grobmotorisch bin, wurde hier schon auf Herz und Nieren getestet an den Seen und kann mich nicht beschweren. Aktion ist schnell, Rückrat stram und man merkt mit 10cm X Raps als Köder schon ordentlich jede Köderbewegung.
Ja ich weiß ist ne 5 teilige Rute, aber so hat man mehr platz für Köder im Auto ne


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Ich fische selber Wolfbarsch oder auch hier genannt sea bass mit Ruten ab 80+ Wurfgewicht.
Ich bevorzuge eine alte Sportex Turbo(gruene Serie) mit 80= Wurfgewicht und 3.30 Laenge.

Mit Wattwurm ist mehr der Zufallsfang. O.k. die kleineren bis 2kg gehen auf sowas.
Willst was grosses fangen versuch es mal mit makrelenfilet oder Tintenfisch oder Sandaale oder 5-10 Seeringelwuermer.
Fisch ist immer besser.


Immer die Rute steif halten und spar nicht an der Rolle und Schnur oder Haken. Qualitate ist gefragt!
Ich bevorzuge Gladsax Fiske in 20g und 27gram . Farbe je nach Witterung und Nahrungsangebot.
Falls Fische gefressen werden sind gruene und blaue farben angesagt. Werden Wuermer und Krebse gefressen braune und roetliche Farben. Shockfarben bei trueben Tagen und glaenzende Farben silber , kupfer , gold gehen immer. 
Schwarz und weiss sollte man immer dabei haben.
Ganz neben bei hast auch Makrelen, Pollack, Dorsch ect.

In Sueden England gibt es die wie Rotaugen im Rhein!


----------



## Sternensegler (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Meint ihr das Angebot hier wäre auch ok oder reicht das nicht für die Wolfsbarsche in Portugal?

http://www.nordfishing77.at/index.htm?frame=sg_nf77GUTSCHEINE.htm
 *A9  Shimano Vengenace Sea Bass 3 ! Ausführungen wahlweise + Iron Claw X-Cel  3 ! Größen wahlweise  DAS BESTE FÜR DIE KÖNIGSDISZIPLIN* 

47,77€

Werde demnächst nach Portugal ziehen und dementsprechend öfters Geräte für's Meer dort unten brauchen, auch wenn ich da wenig Ahnung bisher von habe...


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*



Sternensegler schrieb:


> Meint ihr das Angebot hier wäre auch ok oder reicht das nicht für die Wolfsbarsche in Portugal?
> 
> http://www.nordfishing77.at/index.htm?frame=sg_nf77GUTSCHEINE.htm
> *A9 Shimano Vengenace Sea Bass 3 ! Ausführungen wahlweise + Iron Claw X-Cel 3 ! Größen wahlweise DAS BESTE FÜR DIE KÖNIGSDISZIPLIN*
> ...


 

Warum kaufst du dir dann nicht das passende Gerät dort?
Die einheimischen Angler werden doch auch nicht ihr Gerät
aus Deutschland beziehen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Sternensegler (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Weil hier alles viel teurer ist. Mehrwertsteuer 23% und das obwohl das Preisniveau auch ohne das schon höher wäre. Werde hier nicht viel verdienen in den nächsten Jahren und muss deshalb ziemlich aufs Geld schauen.
Mag aber nicht auf's Angeln verzichten, wenn ich schon mal hier direkt am Meer lebe.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*



Sternensegler schrieb:


> Weil hier alles viel teurer ist. Mehrwertsteuer 23% und das obwohl das Preisniveau auch ohne das schon höher wäre. Werde hier nicht viel verdienen in den nächsten Jahren und muss deshalb ziemlich aufs Geld schauen.
> *Mag aber nicht auf's Angeln verzichten, wenn ich schon mal hier direkt am Meer lebe.*


 

Kann ich schon verstehen,aber für dortige Verhältnisse evtl.
ungeeignetes Gerät mitzuschleppen ist bestimmt nicht 
günstiger.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Sternensegler (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Das stimmt natürlich, deshalb frage ich ja lieber nochmal nach, da ich mich halt sehr wenig damit auskenne. ;+


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*



Sternensegler schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich, deshalb frage ich ja lieber nochmal nach, da ich mich halt sehr wenig damit auskenne. ;+


 


Dann lies dir noch mal Posting *14+**25* durch.
Da hat jemand geantwortet,der wirklich Ahnung hat.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Sternensegler (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Ok dann werde ich mich daran halten und mir die Tage das Gerät besorgen. So wie's aussieht bin ich diesen Monat auch nochmal kurz in Schweden, da kann ich das ja gleich antesten.


----------



## Michi1909 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

ich krame den thread hier mal wieder raus ;-)

Bin auch dabei, mir meine infos fürs spinnen auf wolfsbarsch von der Küste (Mittelmeer-Mallorca) zu sammeln.
Ist in dem Fall eine mögliche Investition, die auf Dauer auf der Insel bleibt,bin immer wieder da.

Wollte an dieser Stelle nur kurz die Frage einwerfen, ob eine black stream in 2,40 und 40wg überhaupt in frage kommt?
Habe die Rute zum einen schon und zum anderen dachte ich, durch die kürzere rute könne man die wobbler vielleicht besser twitchen?
Sorgen bereitet mir die kürze eigentlich wegen der Wurfweite und evtl um den Fische von den scharfen steinkanten wegzuhalten.

Wollte das ganze dann in kombi mit einer Penn Sargus 3000-4000 fischen.

Komme ich damit soweit klar oder bin ich völlig auf dem Holzweg?

Besten Dank schonmal!


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*



Michi1909 schrieb:


> ich krame den thread hier mal wieder raus ;-)
> 
> Bin auch dabei, mir meine infos fürs spinnen auf wolfsbarsch von der Küste (Mittelmeer-Mallorca) zu sammeln.
> Ist in dem Fall eine mögliche Investition, die auf Dauer auf der Insel bleibt,bin immer wieder da.
> ...


 


Hallo Michi,#h

in den Nordseegebieten kommst du damit klar.
Habe keine Ahnung von den Wölfen bei Mallorca,aber generell je weiter südlich,um so stärker die Wölfe.
Als Rute würde ich jedenfalls nicht unter 40-80gr. gehen.
Eine gute 4000er Rolle sollte schon reichen.:m


----------



## belgischerAngler (19. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

40-80g sind meines Erachtens nach deutlich zu hochgegriffen. Wenn du nicht gerade mit der Wasserkugel und Raglous fischt, dann würde ich die 60g nicht überschreiten. Die Meisten Köder liegen ja eh zwischen 15 und 35g, daher wärst du mit deiner Rute vermutlich ganz gut beraten. Es ist zudem ein Trugschluss immer weit raus zu wollen. Ich fische nicht oft vom Ufer aus, aber bei meinen bisherigen Ausflügen habe ich das Gros vor meinen Füßen gefangen. Die besten Tipps wirst du dir allerdings vor Ort besorgen müssen meiner Meinung nach. Suche dir am besten mal jemanden der wirklich Ahnung hat und dich evtl. mal mitnimmt damit du ihm mal über die Schulter spinxen kannst. Für den Anfang würde ich allerdings bei der Rute bleiben. Interessant wäre es nur zu wissen wie es auf Mallorca mit Blaubarschen aussieht... da dürftest du mit der Rute eher alt aussehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> 40-80g sind meines Erachtens nach deutlich zu hochgegriffen. Wenn du nicht gerade mit der Wasserkugel und Raglous fischt, dann würde ich die 60g nicht überschreiten. Die Meisten Köder liegen ja eh zwischen 15 und 35g, daher wärst du mit deiner Rute vermutlich ganz gut beraten.* Es ist zudem ein Trugschluss immer weit raus zu wollen.* Ich fische nicht oft vom Ufer aus, aber bei meinen bisherigen Ausflügen habe ich das Gros vor meinen Füßen gefangen. Die besten Tipps wirst du dir allerdings vor Ort besorgen müssen meiner Meinung nach. Suche dir am besten mal jemanden *der wirklich Ahnung* hat und dich evtl. mal mitnimmt damit du ihm mal über die Schulter spinxen kannst. Für den Anfang *würde ich allerdings bei der Rute bleiben. Interessant wäre es nur zu wissen wie es auf Mallorca mit Blaubarschen aussieht.*.. da dürftest du mit der Rute eher alt aussehen.




Hallo belgischer Angler,#h

so ganz bin ich mit deinem Posting nicht einverstanden.


1. Vom weit rauskeulen müssen war keine Rede *(sorry,falsch gelesen)*

2. Wieweit kennst du die Fischerei auf Mallorca,hast du da
wirklich Ahnung

3. Wie willst du mit dem von dir empfohlenen Rütchen einen
starken Wolf von Steinen weghalten


----------



## belgischerAngler (19. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Hey J.

Es tut mir leid, dass meine Äußerungen etwas unklar waren.

1.Rauskeulen:

Michi hat geschrieben, dass ihm die Länge seiner Rute Sorge bereitet. Meiner Meinung nach muss er sich da keine Sorgen machen. Ideal ist zwar eine 2,7m Rute, seine 2,40er ist allerdings sicherlich budgetfreundlicher. 

2. Ahnung: wie Du aus dem von dir markierten Teil zu den Blaubarschen erkennen kannst habe ich in Bezug auf Mallorca keine Erfahrung...daher auch diese Art der Formulierung. Mein Tipp sich an jemanden zu wenden, der dort vo Ort ist und viel fischt rührt von eigenen Erfahrungen aus der Normandie her. Dort habe ich viele Monate als Urlaubsangler und ein Jahr als "Einheimischer" verbracht. Vom Ufer aus so richtig erfolgreich zu sein bedurfte aber meist der Tipps der Leute, die dort seit Jahren leben und fischen. Ich habe  in meinem Posting auch bewusst von Meinung gesprochen, da ich mich wie erwähnt nicht in Mallorca auskenne.

3. Das hat bisher sehr gut geklappt. Vom Ufer habe ich bisher noch keine Riesen gefangen. Das Endete meist so bei 60cm und die habe ich mit meiner Wg 30g locker rausbekommen... über flachem felsigen Grund und ich schätze mal, dass die Felsen auf Mallorca auch nicht scharfkantiger als die Seepockenbewachsenen bei uns sind. Mittlerweile fische ich allerdings vom Boot aus und da fische ich noch leichter. 2,1m Rute mit 28g Wurfgewicht und Fische der 5-6kg Klasse waren bis dato nie ein Problem... aber das ist Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Problem mit zu starken Ruten das, dass du leichte Wobbler nicht mehr so präzise auswerfen kannst. 

Aber jeder muss seine Erfahrung machen. Ich fische mittlerweile seit 7 Jahren recht intensiv auf Wolfsbarsch in ausschließlich felsigen Gebieten und habe mir nur daher erlaubt etwas zur Diskussion beizutragen.

LG

Niklas


----------



## Michi1909 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure angeregte diskussion ;-)

Das mit dem höheren wurfgewicht sehe ich einerseits natürlich ein, die fische im mittelmeer sind auch bei geringer größe schon recht kampfstark.
Allerdings muss ich auch dem anderen aspekt recht geben.

Ich habe vor hauptsächlich mit wobblern zwischen 9 und 14 cm zu fischen, alternativ mit mefo blinkern. Deshalb ist das werfen solcher köder auch nicht außer acht zu lassen.

Naja ich schau mal, was sie so ergibt. Ein Vermögen wollte ich für das tackle auch nicht hinlegen, zumal es ja unregelmäßig benutzt wird und nicht für den täglichen gebrauch bestimmt ist.

Leider kann ich nicht großartig ausprobieren, da ich nicht verschiedenste ruten im flieger hin und her schleppen möchte 
Werde also glaub ich zunächst an meiner kurzen sportex festhalten, es sei denn im bereich von 100 euronen findet sich bald die absolute traumrute im angebot.

Jedenfalls vielen Dank euch!


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

hey michi, hast ein ähnliches Vorhaben wie ich. Bei mir ists aber Spanien Festland. Und hauptziel ist Barrakuda(Espet) aber eben auch Wolfsbarsch. Wann gehts denn bei dir wieder los? Ich denke erstmal zählt überhaupt einen zu erwischen und dann kann man sich Gedanken machen was da noch passieren soll.


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Hey J.
> 
> Es tut mir leid, dass meine Äußerungen etwas unklar waren.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Niklas,#h

ist ja auch völlig i.O.,Diskussionen beleben das Thema.:m


----------



## Michi1909 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

hey, ich hab nochmal etwas gestöbert und bin dabei auf folgende Rute gestoßen:

Daiwa Exceler Spin 270 Wg 20-60G
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/product/angeln/ruten/spinnruten/daiwa-exceler-spinnruten-ruten/detail.jsf

Scheint auf den ersten Blick eine brauchbare rute für den schmaleren Taler zu sein. Hat jemand das Stöckchen schonmal in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## Smallgame (24. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Ich hab diese Rute einmal gehabt. War eigentlich ganz ok, bis sie im Holzboot umfiel und sogleich ein Ring kaputtbrach.
Ich hab sie im Salzwasser eingesetzt hat der Beanspruchung nicht standgehalten. Aber sie lag sehr gut in der Hand. Man konnte hervorragend damit fischen.


----------



## ragbar (28. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Ich hab jetzt seit 4 Wochen ne Shimano Aspire Seabass 2.4m H ( WG- 60g ) in Gebrauch und bin begeistert.
Die Rute schafft den lange erwünschten Spagat zwischen feinem Rütchen und ordentlich Power für dicke Fische, wenns drauf ankommt.
Nicht billig, aber eine "kleine Bombe".
Gibts auch noch ne Nummer leichter bis 35g Wg, ist mir aber zu filigran, fühle mich mit meiner 60g wohler.
In Deutschland auch in 2.7m und 3m zu haben.

Bin überzeugt von den Ruten.

Gruß
Erik


----------



## belgischerAngler (29. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Ich fische seit ca 4 Jahren diese Pezon et Michel :

http://www.pezonetmichel.com/de/article/x-spec-lure.65.html

in 2,4m und bis 60g und bin super zufrieden. Damit wirfst du auch locker die 60g und Wölfe bis knapp 5 kg waren bisher kein Problem.

LG

Niklas


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

meine schwere Rute ist eine Illex Ashura 250XH mit nem Wurfgewicht von 14-80gr mit ner Daiwa R´Nessa 3000 ...

Jetzt habe ich mir allerdings ne geile "Light Tackle" Rute zugelegt...
Auch ne Illex - allerdings eine neue Element Rider in 2,4m und 8-45gr WG zusammen mit ner Daiwa Infinity Q Zion.
Diese habe ich bereits am Bodden zum Hechteangeln getestet und bin schwerstens zufrieden!!!

Illex baut halt echt meega geile Stöcker!!!

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Michi1909 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Wie gesagt, eine passende rute in 240 hab ich mit meiner blackstream.
Ich werde allerdings - ausschließlich - vom ufer aus und im mittelmeer angeln und bin mir deshalb nicht sicher, ob 240 da genau das wahre ist.

Habe vor kurzem auch die Shimano Speedmaster Seabass mit 20-60g WG in 270 in der hand gehabt, die machte schon einen ziemlich guten eindruck, kommt allerdings auch nicht gerade günstig daher.
Bis ich aber etwas vergleichbares günstigeres finde, werd ich monatlich wohl ein wenig bei seite legen


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Wieso denn eigentlich nicht?Ich hab bisher die Erfahrung gemacht das sich die Wölfe immer dicht unter Land aufhielten, und da hab ich auch meine Nachläufer. Das weit rauswerfen ist zumindest bei mir nicht immer praktiziert. Aber ich bin ja auch noch am rumprobieren, ich hab ne Rute in3m und werde mir wohl noch eine in 2.70 anschaffen.


----------



## Michi1909 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

es geht mir bei den 240 nichtmal unbedingt um die weite. jedoch sind dort, wo ich vermehrt fische doch einige felsen im wasser, von denen ich die lubinas gern auch fernhalten können möchte


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Solche Sorgen hab ich noch nicht, erstmal einen ans Band kriegen. Ich kann meine erfahrungen von der Costa Brava jetzt nur auf malle  übertragen aber soanders wird es ja nicht sein. Wird ein Lubina denn wohl in die Felsen schwimmen? Wieviel Erfahrung haste denn im Lubina fischen schon?


----------



## Michi1909 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

habe keinerlei erfahrung in der fischerei auf die wölfe, habe mich lediglich durch fast alles durchgelesen was deutsch englisch und spanisch im netz zu finden ist 

ich gehe halt davon aus, dass ein gehakter lubina, wie jeder andere fisch auch, versucht sich von der leine zu befreien und wie viele andere auch dazu die grundstruktur benutzt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Da kann man ja durchaus auch mal von ausgehen, woll? Hab selbst noch keinen ans Band gekriegt, aber hoffentlich klappt das Ende Oktober. Wuhaha!!!


----------



## glavoc (30. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Hallo,
"Lubinas" bzw. Wolfsbarsche sind eher nicht Fische, die explizit zum Grund flüchten...soweit meine bescheidene Erfahrung...
Grundsätzlich sollte man am Meer die Fische eh nicht "drillen", sondern eher sehr zügig landen! _Der_ Mittelmeerfisch der sich sofort versucht in Löcher, Grotten und unter Steine zu flüchten ist die Zahnbrasse Dentex Dentex:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zahnbrasse
Allerdings, meist mit lebenden Köderfisch in der Nähe von Fährhäfen, steilen, großen Landspitzen von Buchten etc. am besten ganz früh morgens...also am Wobbler oder GuFi hab ich den noch nicht gehabt (vom Land/Ufer aus).
Viel Glück wünscht...
Glavoc:m


----------



## Smallgame (30. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Hi Glavoc, 
ich angle in Kroatien auch oft auf Wolfsbarsch. Mit Kunstködern ist es mir auch nur beim Schleppen gelungen welche zu fangen.
Ansonsten nur auf Naturköder.
Anderseits wenn ich mir in verschiedenen Foren die Beiträge zum Wolfsbarsch durchlese bin ich recht erstaunt mit welchen Mitteln anderenorts die Fische gefangen werden.
Ich frage mich ob das Verhalten der Wölfe Regional unterschiedlich ist? Was in Kroatien gilt, scheint anderenorts ganz anders zu sein.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Also bei uns werden sie auch mit Kukös gefangen. Sicherlich geht Naturköder auch, wahrscheinlich am besten Livebait. 
Die dentex kannste auch mit Jigs fangen, hab ich einen Bericht in anderem Forum gelesen. Kannst du mir bisschen was zum Dentexfang erzählen, glavoc? Wo bist du denn immer?


----------



## ragbar (30. September 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*



Boot angler schrieb:


> meine schwere Rute ist eine Illex Ashura 250XH mit nem Wurfgewicht von 14-80gr mit ner Daiwa R´Nessa 3000 ...
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mir allerdings ne geile "Light Tackle" Rute zugelegt...
> Auch ne Illex - allerdings eine neue Element Rider in 2,4m und 8-45gr WG zusammen mit ner Daiwa Infinity Q Zion.
> ...


----------



## glavoc (2. Oktober 2011)

*Wolfsbarsch*

Ahoi,
also im Sommer habe ich feststellen müssen, dass ich mit kleiner leichter Rute und kleinen Poppern ohne "Schockfarben" auf dem Bauch am erfolgreichsten den Wölfen nachstellen konnte!

http://media.photobucket.com/image/yamaria%20pop%20queen/CHOPS1/DSC00021.jpg
Zitat:
"ich angle in Kroatien auch oft auf Wolfsbarsch. Mit Kunstködern ist es mir auch nur beim Schleppen gelungen welche zu fangen."
Frage: Welchen hast du denn benutzt? (yoZuri Minnows?)?

"Ansonsten nur auf Naturköder." Frage: Wurm oder KöFi? Wenn Köfi- tot oder lebend?

"Anderseits wenn ich mir in verschiedenen Foren die Beiträge zum Wolfsbarsch durchlese bin ich recht erstaunt mit welchen Mitteln anderenorts die Fische gefangen werden." -> Ich genauso! Werde nächstes Mal auch noch Rapala Orginal Floating ausprobieren müssen -soll in Kroatien auch sehr fängig sein... 
"Ich frage mich ob das Verhalten der Wölfe Regional unterschiedlich ist?  Was in Kroatien gilt, scheint anderenorts ganz anders zu sein.         " -Vor allem auch zu verschiedenen Jahreszeiten...denke im Winter/Frühjahr wieder ganz anders als im Hochsommer!...
Zahnbrassen kommen auf der Insel nur in den vorgelagerten Kanälen vor, jedoch gibt es (vom Ufer) keinen Spot, wo ich mir vorstellen hätte können es zu versuchen...dann lieber mit der Rute am Ufer entlang wandern - :q und Wölfe jagen...
An Montagen lohnen sich da auch Doraden - neuer persöhnlicher Rekord diesen Sommer auf Purpurschnecke!

http://www.bg-rams.ac.at/Aktuelles/Seiten/D_2005_10_5_13_30_4_633/254Purpurschnecke.JPG

TL
glavoc


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Wie ist das denn im Herbst mit den Wölfen? Der Popper sieht gut aus, recht klein und yamaria macht auch gute Teile. 
Also Dentex gibts bei uns am Cap Creus im Sommer auch ufernah. Mit einem Köfi am Grundmontagesystem anzuwerfen. Ist aber nur eine Bucht wo ich die gesehen habe, geheimtipp |bla:

Hast du mal Fotos von deinen Fängen? Würde mich interessieren. Wieviel hatte denn deine PB Dorade? Hab von den Purpurschnecken schlimmstes gehört, bzgl abwaschen des Geruchs/ der Farbe.


----------



## Smallgame (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Den Kunstköder welchen ich diesen Sommer benutzt hab zum Schleppen war der Rapala trolls - to- minnow in SB silver blue hier mal ein Foto aus dem Netz : http://www.rapala.com/products/lures/trolls-to-minnow/ 
Ansonsten Wurm auf Grund vom Boot aus, und lebend Gavun vom Festland aus.
Diesen Sommer hatte ich mir extra verschiedene Spirolinos besorgt um sie gezielt auf Wolfsbarsch zu benutzen aber meine leidenschaft fürs Doradenangeln liess mir keine Zeit dazu 
Außerdem schmecken die Doraden besser auf dem Girll als der olle Wolf
Nachtrag: der Rapala hatte aber auch ein Nachteil ich hatte duzende von diesen
Petermännchen drann. Einige waren grad mal ein paar Zentimeter größer als die Beute nach der sie schnppten.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Hey small für uns Spanier solltest du vielleicht mal nochmalrücksicht nehmen. Ok wir schreiben auch Lubina aber was ist denn nu ein Gavun? Sowas wie ein Boga? 
Interessante Sammlung geworden hier #6
Hab leider grad nicht so viel Zeit um was zu schreiben.


----------



## Smallgame (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Ja,
Gavun = atherina hepsetus
Ährenfisch auf deutsch und pez rey oder chucleto auf spanisch


----------



## Slipknot1 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Bin am überlegen mir eine Wolfsrute zu holen. Wollte mit der mit wobbler fischen. Hättet ihr da einen Kauftipp??


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Jaaaaa, die Seiten zuvor wurden einige gute Peitschen genannt...
Für mich für´s Boot die Elemnet Rider 240MH !!
Und vom Ufer die 250XH ...

Aber da hat ja jeder so seinen "fabel"

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Baitcaster (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Einmal Gelb, immer Gelb...
Passen bei mir auch gut zur Kajakfarbe

Ich habe auch die Element 250XH. Geiler Stock!
Und jetzt ist noch die 210MH dazu gekommen. Die ist auch für Wobbels gut geeignet.
Wenn du von der Steinpackung fischen willst, nimm lieber länger


----------



## Ice Bear 66 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Ich fische mit meiner Mefo Rute, Sportex Carat Z Seatrout in 330cm. Die hat noch alles ausgehalten.


----------



## Tanne236 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute für Wolfsbarsch*

Hallo ich fahre am 20.07 für 3 Wochen nach Royan in den Urlaub und hatte vor mir die Spinnrute einzupacken und auf Wolfsbarsch zu gehen.

Doch wie sieht es aus mit den Regelungen ?
Habe das internet schon durchforstet doch finde sehr geteilte Meinungen.
Ist das Angeln am offenen Meer vom Ufer ohne Bescheinigung erlaubt?
Darf ich auch ohne Bescheinigung im Hafen angeln?

Vielleicht hat jemand Tipps zu ködern und gerät.


MfG


----------

